# FAO Team Drago - Training



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd like a discussion on your training lads.

Start the ball rolling by putting up your workouts.

Cardio: (SSCV or H.I.I.T)?

Weights sessions: How many working sets?, What is your split?,Do you train to failure? How many days do you train? Do you change exercises frequently or do you stick to a routine.

I have thoughts but I'd like input first.

Here I'll merely be offering advice as I hope you all will as part of a discussion. As I've made clear my view is firmly that training is a stimulus to hypertrophy, but without the conditions/ingredients for protein synthesis, its of little value.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

First movement always 1x warmup set then 3x10 everything

Bench

Decline bench

Incline flys

Dips 3x failure

Tri pushdown

Rope pushdown

Back & bi

Deads

Seated row

Lat pulldown

Iso row/pulldown

Hammer curls

Preacher curls

Cable/EZ curls

Shoulders

Military press

Db press

Lat raise

Reverse shoulder press

Rear delt cables

Shrugs

Legs

Leg press 5x12

Hack squats

Leg extension

Hamstrings

Calf raises

After every workout I do at least 10 minutes HIIT Xtrainer (1min 20kmph, 1min 7kmph) non training days I try to do 20-30 mins HIIT Xtrainer or a jog along the beach if weather is good!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

And first set of each exercise I try to start with highest weight from week before unless I'm not feeling as strong.

Last set usually is almost to failure and not always 10, if I don't make 10 I sometimes half weight and go to failure


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Parky said:


> I'd like a discussion on your training lads.
> 
> Start the ball rolling by putting up your workouts.
> 
> ...


New routine

4 day split

Back biceps

Wide chins

BOR

Straight arm pull down

Straight bar curls

Hammer curls

Overhead bicep cable curls.

Deadlift

Chest triceps

Incline db

Flat bench

Dips

Incline db fly

Cable cross over

Tricep push downs

Overhead tricep

Legs

squats

Lunges

Leg ext

Leg curl

Shoulders

Military press

Db laterals

Rear delts

Cable machine row.

I tend to go for 3x10-12 on upper body and 3x12-15 lower body.

I aim for failure on the last set on very excercise. I'm very anal about routine so I have been sticking to this for around 14 weeks tweaking bits and pieces.

I changed to a 4 day split last week. Before hand I was just doing legs nd shoulders instead of shoulders on there own.

I'll be brutally honest cardio has been non existent up until last week and intend to do 10-20 mins medium to high intensity cardio every training night on either the cross trainer, bike, or treadmill.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you actually doing deads last Jord? Or is that just the typed format? Any reason?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No mate I was considering it but I'm doing them first. Forgot to put them at the top


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I was going to say - I pretty much only have 1 golden rule.

Compound exercises first - balls to the wall. There just isn't the studies behind different training methodologies in my opinion to warrant advice over and above that. If you look at every top bodybuilder their diets are build around the same concepts. There are new breakthroughs and paradigm shifts in mindset (low fat -> low cal -> low GI -> low carb -> leptin resistance etc...) but these are just advances in scientific understanding in an epistomological sense.

With training, the variety of methods which prove successful are enormous. Physiologically we can discuss myofibrillated and sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, but for the most part as a bodybuilder you're prime interest is in sarcoplasmic. You don't hit different fibers training different ways its pretty much all type II B.

Pretty much any way you overload skeletal muscles through big compounds in the 8-12 rep range will stimulate sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. Then let you aminos go to work.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> No mate I was considering it but I'm doing them first. Forgot to put them at the top


I'd do them first mate, but as you can see with training I genuinely consider most issues, issues of preference.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been doing them first mate. I haven't deadlifts for a few weeks due to a back niggle from bad form a few weeks ago


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No comments on mine boss? Am I perfect?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

trainingprgram is 7 weeks with varying exercise

week 1 active rest

week

WEEK 2 MONDAY LEGS/SHOULDERS

SQUATS

STANDING CALF RAISE

LYING LEG CURLS

SEATED CALF RAISE

DB SHOULDER PRESS

DB LATERAL RAISE

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE

WEEKS 2 WEDNESDAY CHEST/TRICEPS

CHEST DIPS

DB INCLINE PRESS

INCLINE FLYES

FLAT DB PRESS

SKULL CRUSHERS

TRICEP DIPS

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

WEEKS 2 FRIDAY LEGS/BICEPS

CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWNS

DEADLIFT

DB SHRUGS

BICEP CURLS

INCLINE CURLS

DRAG CURLS

week3

WEEK 3 MONDAY LEGS/SHOULDERS

SQUATS

ONE LEGGED CALF RAISE

LYING LEG CURLS

LEG EXTENSIONS

SEATED CALF RAISE

DB SHOULDER PRESS

DB LATERAL RAISE

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE

BENT OVER BB ROWS

WEEKS 3 WEDNESDAY CHEST/TRICEPS

CHEST DIPS

DB INCLINE PRESS

INCLINE FLYES

FLAT DB PRESS

SKULL CRUSHERS

TRICEP DIPS

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

OVERHEAD TRI EXTENSIONS

WEEKS 3 FRIDAY BACK/ BICEPS

CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWNS

DEADLIFT

STANDING DB ROW

HAMMER CURL

INCLINE CURL

CONCENTRATION CURLS

DRAG CURLS

week4

WEEK 4 MONDAY LEGS/SHOULDERS

SQUATS

ONE LEGGED CALF RAISE

STANDING LEG CURLS

LEG EXTENSIONS

SEATED CALF RAISE

DB SHOULDER PRESS

ONE ARM LYING LAT RAISES

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE

ONE ARM INCLINE LAT RAISE

WEEKS 4 WEDNESDAY CHEST/TRICEPS

CHEST DIPS

DB INCLINE PRESS

INCLINE FLYES

FLAT DB PRESS

PRESS UPS

ONE ARM TRICEP EXTENSIONS

KNEELING TRICEP EXTENSIONS

NECK PRESS

DECLINE EZ TRICEPS EXTENSIONS

WEEKS 4 FRIDAY BACK/ BICEPS

CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWNS

DEADLIFT

BENT OVER DB ROWS

HAMMER CURL

CROSS BODY HAMMER CURL

CLOSE GRIP EZ CURL

DB SHRUGS

week 5

WEEK 5 MONDAY LEGS/SHOULDERS

SQUATS

SEATED CALF RAISE

STANDING CALF RAISE

LEG EXTENSIONS

SEATED CALF RAISE

MILITARY PRESS

DB LATERAL RAISE

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE

FRONT INCLINE DB RAISE

WEEKS 5 WEDNESDAY CHEST/TRICEPS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

DECLINE BENCH PRESS

INCLINE FLYES

DUMBELL PULLOVER

AROUND THE WORLDS

TRICEP DIPS

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

SKULL CHRUSHERS

WEEKS 5 FRIDAY BACK/ BICEPS

CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWNS

DEADLIFT

SHRUGS

LYING EZ CURLS

EZ PREACHER CURLS

ZOTTMAN CURLS

WIDE GRIP BARBELL CURLS

week 6

WEEK 6 MONDAY LEGS/SHOULDERS

SQUATS

LEG EXTENSIONS

SEATED CALF RAISE

DB LUNGES

SEATED CALF RAISE

MILITARY PRESS

DB LATERAL RAISE

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE

ONE ARM SIDE DB PRESS

WEEKS 6 WEDNESDAY CHEST/TRICEPS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

DECLINE BENCH PRESS

INCLINE FLYES

DUMBELL PULLOVER

AROUND THE WORLDS

TRICEP DIPS

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

ONE ARM TRICEP EXTENSIONS

WEEKS 6 FRIDAY BACK/ BICEPS

CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWNS

DEADLIFT

SHRUGS

REVERSE BB PREACHER CURLS

EZ PREACHER CURLS

ZOTTMAN CURLS

LYING EZ CURLS

week 7 WEEK 7 MONDAY LEGS/SHOULDERS

SQUATS

STANDING LEG CURLS

STANDING CALF RAISE

DB LUNGES

MILITARY PRESS

DB LATERAL RAISE

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE

FRONT INCLINE DB RAISES

WEEKS 7 WEDNESDAY CHEST/TRICEPS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

DECLINE BENCH PRESS

INCLINE FLYES

DUMBELL PULLOVER

AROUND THE WORLDS

TRICEP DIPS

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

LYING TRICEP EXTENSIONS

WEEKS 7 FRIDAY BACK/ BICEPS

CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWNS

DEADLIFT

SHRUGS

WIDE GRIP BARBELL CURLS

EZ PREACHER CURLS

ZOTTMAN CURLS

LYING EZ CURLS

3 day split main heavy compounds like squats annd deads are always done first not so much with bench mmixc that up a little

legs/shoulder monday bike hit

run tuesday sscv

chest/tri wednesday bike hit

run thursday sscv

back/bis friday bike hit

run maybe sunday or not depends ive i feel up for it, if ive been out on the piss i run get rid of the guilt lol

mainly go for 4 sets of 10 and try too go to failure on most things apart from deads and squats keep them at 3 sets but do higher rep ranges from time to tiime


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> No comments on mine boss? Am I perfect?


I might tweak your diet a little to take account of the volume. But if what you do gets your ass in a gym and you train intensely in the right rep range, that's pretty much it.

I really just wanted to check no one was doing anything woefully stupid (like not doing compound lifts or doing steady state cardio pre workout)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff Loz. You need to be taking some extra Casein on board as a result of that. I don't mind when - but all the work will risk catabolism.

You're going to be fooking shredded in 12 weeks though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

when should i take the caseinate in do you reckon cos tonight im feeling hungrier my body getting used to he food i think still got lots of energy but thinking it is going to drop off at some point


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm worried about catabolism given the SSCV and the periodisation of your training. I love what your doing but 6 days training on a keto, its a big ask to keep you anabolic.

Lets go with the obvious - some time around midday - this splits the intake.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how caseinate as im using the extreme 35g measure per serving thick stuff how then boss pre workout and pre run and should i take it anny other time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i can also do the sscv less intense stuff like bike on run days too?rather than run


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lets go casein pre cardio and then around 12:00 at weekends.

I'm not a fan of SSCV after much thought on the subject. Andy can do it far more justice than me. That said I'm not going to change your training, only adapt diet around it. I have a point to prove here dude


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

go with what? caseinate midday? okay and keep cardio wih run currently or change to low impact bike?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Parky said:


> Good stuff Loz. You need to be taking some extra Casein on board as a result of that. I don't mind when - but all the work will risk catabolism.
> 
> You're going to be fooking shredded in 12 weeks though


Parky I was joking... I usually just do deads then have a *** washed down witha pint I milk!!

#let's_fuel_this_rocky_fire haha


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> Parky I was joking... I usually just do deads then have a *** washed down witha pint I milk!!
> 
> #let's_fuel_this_rocky_fire haha


Now now Dragoans - play nice


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

great stuff bud we got the indredients for champions


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

got back from gym about 9.20' this is what I have done tonight.

Thinking of spitting the routine so any suggestions or criticism welcome.

Deadlifts

60 x 10

110 x 8

110 x 6

Bench press - flat

40 x 10

75 x 10

90 x 4

80 x 2

60 x 2

Pull down - close grip

27 x 10

84.5 x 10

84.5 x 10

84.5 x 8

Calf raises

120 x 10

140 x 10

160 x 10

Military press - standing

50 x 10

50 x 8

50 x 5

Barbell curls

20 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

Push downs

45 x 10

50 x 10

55 x 10

Sit ups

20

20

30

Pull ups

5 close grip

2 and half wide grip


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is also my first time back in the gm after nearly a week, felt a little weaker tonight, pushed as much and all was to failure... Try to get those 2b fibres in use as well as the 2a. Picking things up as I rad my book lol.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

First of all good numbers. I can't wait to see you lean bulk in 6 months time.

How many times a week do you do this routine?

Either way lets have a team discussion on it, given all the Pol Pot accusations flying around  Jord, BJ, Loz & Jose (if you're about dude?) Opinions?

In my mind there ain't enough amino's in the world to work effective synthesis on your chest, quads, shoulders, back etc...

Split routine is the way the best natural BB's in the world do it... so that's good enough for me.


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

My training consists of 2 days weights push/pull . plus 2 days cardio/HIIT

day 1 push

bench press

db or mc flyes

db shoulder press

db raises

squats

leg ext

tricep pushdown

day2 pull

wide pulldown

seated row

rear fly mc

bar shrugs

dead lift

leg curl

bicep curl finish off with 20 mins HIIT on rower 2 mins easy 2 mins hard x 5

non weights days

1- bodyweight circuit at home i.e press ups, crunches, burpees,squat thrusts,squats full circuit with 1-2 mins rest repeat 6-8 times

2- running 10 min jog then 6-8 sprints 30-90 secs with recovery jog back home OR hill session on treadmill at home

Cheers Jose


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Meant to say , as i'm new to lifting weights trying to keep things simple and maybe in a couple of months do more weight training days and vary the exercises , cause not sure whether 2 days weights is enough .

Any thoughts ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Parky said:


> Now now Dragoans - play nice


i dont mind p1sstaking tom, its only when its personal its a problem.

BJ your a *****! its milk and a big phat one dude!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Parky said:


> First of all good numbers. I can't wait to see you lean bulk in 6 months time.
> 
> How many times a week do you do this routine?
> 
> ...


of course but theres now wrong with setting your self up for a split, by doing it for a few weeks and build weights back up, howver i dont think the break was long enuff to warrant it, i`d want months of before using an FB for those purposes...

something that probly gets misconstrued..

i`m more adolf than pol pot dude.. its the blonde hair n blue eyes, master race dude  der sonnenkinder..


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Parky said:


> First of all good numbers. I can't wait to see you lean bulk in 6 months time.
> 
> How many times a week do you do this routine?
> 
> ...


Cheers parky, neither can I to be honest.

Currently do the above 3 time a week, Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

Really want to get it split though now as I think my gains are bring hindered from maybe doing too much.

Would a split of - chest n tris / back n bis / shoulders n legs? Each with an work at the end be ok?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That split sounds good x3 only trouble I found is you will find it hard to really push your shoulders after you've pounded your legs for half hour.

I was so nackered get legs I could never put my all in to shoulders so I split it into a four day routine.

Having said that you could try 3 day for a few weeks see how you get on ?

How about.

New routine

4 day split

Back biceps

Deadlift

Wide chins

BOR

Straight arm pull down

Straight bar curls

Chest triceps

Flat bench

Incline db

Dips

Incline db fly

Cable cross over

Tricep push downs or Overhead tricep

Legs & Shoulders

squats

Lunges

Leg ext

Leg curl

Military press

Db laterals

I followed this for a few months and got great results


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

My training consists of this at the moment.... But looking to add more tri and chest exercises into chest day and or have forth day with shoulders, bi and tri on the forth day. Any how at the moment it's like this.

Back bi and tri:

Deads

3 x 10 pb 100kg

Wide grip pull up

3 x 10 pb -10kg assist

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 pb 35kg

Preacher ez bar curl

3 x 10 pb ??

Db French curl

3 x 10 pb 16kg

Db hammer curl

3 x 10 pb ??

Dips off bench

3 x 20

Narrow grip pull ups

3 x to fail

Chest / shoulders

Rotator

3 x 10 wu

Flat bench

3 x 10 pb 60kg

Db seated shoulder press

3 x 10 pb 16kg

Dips

3 x 10

Cable flies/db flies

3 x 10

Legs

Squat

3 x 10 pb 80kg

Calf raise off box

3 x 15 pb 50kg

Db lunges

3 x 10 pb 10kg

After sessions of time I may do 20 min incline walk or 20 mins swimming.

Cardio day usually incline walk or swimming about 45-60 mins


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Current weights

Squat 130kg

Deadlift 130 kg

Bench press 82.5 kg

BOR. 60 kg

Mili press 57.5 kg


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jordan proposed workout xc looks like common sense I like that one got all the right stuff @jordan I'm catching you up on bench hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got a slight advantage now


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Where's your photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll put some up ASAP bud


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So, I'm reading Chris Aceto's "Championship Bodybuilding" book and I have just got to the execireses chapter. Now, Chris's approach is different to all of ours, we all say do squats first as they're the biggets however Chris starts with Hamstrings, he says in his book "I like to start the workout with hamstrings. This allows for total concentration. Many Bodybuilders who have great frontal quads lack hamstring mass or seperation. Most who train quads first, give only a limited amount of attention to the hamstrings"

Discussion???


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think maybe alternate between doing SLDL and squats first?

I take his point on hammies though. I grossly over emphasise quads in my training


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Possibly if your hamstrings were seriously lagging behind your quads train Hams first??


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

He starts with lying leg curls, then seated leg curls followed by SLDL.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Monday Trining - Back & Bi's

Deadlift - 55 x 10, 95 x 10, 115 x 8

Pull Down (wide grip) - 27 x 10, 75 x 10, 75 x 10

BOR - 35 x 10, 55 x 10, 75 x 10

Staright Arm Pull Down - 15 x 10, 22.5 x 10, 25 x 10

Barbell Curls - 20 x 10, 30 x 10, 32.5 x 10


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wednesday Training - Chest & Tri's

Flat Bench Press - 40 x 10, 80 x 10, 90 x 8, 100 x 2

Incline press - 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 65 x 8

Dips (body weight 100.4kg) - 3, 2, 3

Incline DB Flys - 10 x 10, 12 x 10, 12 x 10 (14's were being used)

Skull Crushers superset with chest press (close grip) - 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 35 x 10

I was going to do cable crossover s after flys but machine was being used, so went staright to crushers and superseted with bench press to improvise lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good bench number there bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The magic 100...beautiful!!!

Good going X!

Btw, we can't keep calling you X all the time! Think we need to make up a name for you...how about Cyril? Or Malcolm even? Yeah, let's go with Malc...

WELL DONE MALC!! 

(might have to use my Mod-like powers on this one! Ha...)


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

If you can Dorsey change my Username to AndyC...

Thanks guys, I was well chuffed last night, first one all on my own, little help from spotter half way through the second.

Oh and Dorsey, we still on LemSpa?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Listen 'Andy' it's Malc and you know it so let's just leave it there eh... 

Was thinking about Leam the other night actually. I presume you'll only be able to do evenings/wkds?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

"Malc" it is then lol eace:

Yeah, can only really do evenings or weekends, evenings would be better though as weekend is Family time.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmm...and might prove tricky for me at mo as currently trying to take a bit of a back-seat from all this and put family first...and got 2 week hols as of next Thurs.

Leave it with me Malc...

PS sorry to clog up thread!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I've got some spare holiday, so if you give me a date for August, I'll book it off, not a problem for me to do that if if makes it easier for you.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff Malc. I would ask DJ to change your username but this way is much better


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just hit a new PB tonight on leg press tonight of 220kg for 6 reps


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have a bid I'm working pretty much 16 hour days on at the moment guys, so apologies for the absence. Also moving House next Friday so sorting that is time consuming.

Any questions in the Drago threads I will definitely try and answer, but think you guys are all set at the moment.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Parky said:


> Have a bid I'm working pretty much 16 hour days on at the moment guys, so apologies for the absence. Also moving House next Friday so sorting that is time consuming.
> 
> Any questions in the Drago threads I will definitely try and answer, but think you guys are all set at the moment.


Cheers pol and good luck with the bid / home move! Forget that not just here 24/7 at times!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Right, tonight was legs and shoulders, had a good session, I put the the weight down a bit though for shoulders as an old injury has started to give me grief.

Rotator cuff e excises - 3 sorts, all for for 3 sets of 10 at 3kg, even that felt heavy loo

Leg curl - 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 65 x 10

Leg extension - 30 x 10, 70 x 10, 90 x 10, 100 x 6 (full stack)

Squats - 80 x 10, 100 x 10, 110 x 6, 120 x 4

Leg press - 120 x 10, 180 x 10, 220 x 8

MP press - 20 x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 10

Upright row - 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10

Shrugs - 20 x 10, 30 x 10, 38 x 10 (these are single dumbell weights not total)

Legs are my favourite body part to work but again for the second time I have forgotten to do calves now bunt intentionally.

So far so good, except the niggle withy the shoulder.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody fancy it - I reckon I could hammer the two records


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't think I'm ready just yet.... Closer to second one benching 65 now weighing 69!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

me either phil, i struggle like fcuk on my presses..

i`ll have a weighted chins comp tho lol..

we have been trying from the bottom lock out type bench presses recently tho which is similar.

i`m currently benching my bw 3x5, tried the above with 60kg.

i wouldnt even dare try pushing it like that on deads..

however unless i saw a vid which showed good form and full ROM for bench i`d be less impressed by numbers..

thats the thing when going for numbers its not neccessarily about good form unless youre injury prone like me..

from the bottom chins.. yeah baby lol..

mind you, you then have the validity of doing a salmon type kick at the bottom..

the less i cheat with reps, the less i`m able to do a rep in a cheat movement, bit of a bugger in some ways really lol..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I regularly bench 80kg (my bodyweight dry) for 6 second negatives with a 3 second pause on the chest, then explode up to lock. I count the seconds slow as ****. I'll get Ingrid to vid it at some point in London.

ROM I don't think is that important though. I'd rather feel the muscle - that said of course full ROM for the comp otherwise pointless.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is post exhaust and for 8-10 reps FYI.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

We call them (probably erroneously) Kalev's after Sergei Kalev a BB/model. A guy who trained with us for a year was borderline obsessed with him and introduced us to the concept.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats a serious show of strength and control bud.


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

How often do you guys change your routine

Are you this stuff on the keto diet?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

IngridC said:


> How often do you guys change your routine
> 
> Are you this stuff on the keto diet?


You have to make sense Frenchie - otherwise I can't help


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Righty ohhh then people... last night session was "Back n Bi's

*Deadlift*

70 x 10

90 x 10

110 x 8

120 x 4

*Pull up (wide)*

7.5

6.5

4.5

*BOR (dumbell)*

24 x 10

32 x 10

38 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldown*

15 x 10

32.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

*Barbell Curls*

30 x 10

35 x 9

35 x 8

*Hammer Curls* (these were seated, very slow and painfull, concentrated alot on the movement and muscle contraction)

12 x 10

12 x 10

12 x 10

Finished of with 20 minutes on the bike, quickly checked weight last nitght and currently lost around 2kgs


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Parky said:


> I was going to say - I pretty much only have 1 golden rule.
> 
> Pretty much any way you overload skeletal muscles through big compounds in the 8-12 rep range will stimulate sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. Then let you aminos go to work.


Yeah I agree with that.

Mainly from personal experience: I asked how often you guys changed your training plan (didnt think I was being unlcear Parky!?), because I found that sticking to the same rep range but completely changing all exercises every 4 weeks is a lot more efficient in terms of hypertrophy (less in terms of strenght though ... Priorities ...). Always keep compounds in though.

(Just for the fun of suffering a bit more: one week every 4 weeks I perform all my workouts in reverse, meaning that yes compounds can go last... Heavy dealifts last is going to be a massive shock on your nervous system but hey nothing is too crazy to get your muscles to grow. Be prepared not to be able to turn around in bed for about a week though...).


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Parky said:


> You have to make sense Frenchie - otherwise I can't help


oops forgot half of my sentence indeed ...:doh:

I meant are you on the keto diet - refeed system on these training plans?

Last thing, if you have a lagging bodypart train it on the refeed day


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

PS I'm really enjoying this whole Rocky Drago shenanigans!! A great idea whoever thunk it!!

Sent from the darkest region of my brain!!


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> You cant say about personal experience here it a rule made up by parky


Im not surprised. Its wise to avoid blind copying and pasting of other people's routines.

But the reason why I posted these ideas is because the benefits of periodic changes in muscle / neural stimulation have been widely proven (look up periodization of training & principles of training - adaptation). There are loads of peer reviewed journals that deal with that (when I have some spare time I'll post a few links if you're all interested) and I have spent some time applying those principles.

The 4 weeks thing is a personal rule that works for me, its just indicative, I am not saying you all have to do that. In most of the sport - specific literature you'll find periodization of training mainly in terms of load variations (for obvious reasons that do not always apply to pure bodybuilding), and changes every 8 or even 20 weeks. I might be wrong but I think how often exactly you decide to change things doesnt matter that much as long as you do at a pace that works.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

would you keep a squatting/deadlifting cycle going for 6 months plus if you could ingrid?

i focus alot on 1kg a week increments and you can keep that rate of adaption going for quite a time if all goes well.

i always have a good 2-3 weeks off at the end of a training cycle, then reset my weights and cycle back up the poundages till i pb again then get the lil plates out again..

i`m not what you`d call a bodybuilder tho.

meeky periodization just means 2 steps forward one step back with your weight.. (kinda)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

When I first trained I used periodisation. Mainly supersets for six weeks to the point of over training then an active rest week then change back again trying to incorporate diff exs really hard work but gave me great strength gains in the first six months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I do the same every week unless normal machines are busy, I seem to be growing well???

Should I change it up?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

IngridC said:


> because I found that sticking to the same rep range but completely changing all exercises every 4 weeks is a lot more efficient in terms of hypertrophy (less in terms of strenght though ... Priorities ...). Always keep compounds in though.


I think a lot of people miss this fundamental point. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy which makes up the majority of muscular development for BB athletes doesn't necessarily relate to functional strength gains which are much more related to myofibrillated hypertrophy. Too may BB's get hung up on getting stronger. That makes total sense for powerlifters like bornagainmeathead but not for all of us


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ftblk36 said:


> PS I'm really enjoying this whole Rocky Drago shenanigans!! A great idea whoever thunk it!!
> 
> Sent from the darkest region of my brain!!


Was myself and Cal's little brainchild. Glad you're enjoying it - not too late to get involved if you want?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

IngridC said:


> oops forgot half of my sentence indeed ...:doh:
> 
> I meant are you on the keto diet - refeed system on these training plans?
> 
> Last thing, if you have a lagging bodypart train it on the refeed day


Ahhh ok. I said I wouldn't have input into the guys training routines - just their diets. You obviously know how I train & the principles I work around and they aren't necessarily replicated in any of the guys in the team.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I might train some chest on Refeed day just to get a head start on week 12 ???you never know !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> would you keep a squatting/deadlifting cycle going for 6 months plus if you could ingrid?
> 
> i focus alot on 1kg a week increments and you can keep that rate of adaption going for quite a time if all goes well.
> 
> ...


24 weeks cycle is way out of the typical ranges I estimate for bb - type training, but technically you could... I am amazed you didnt shoot your nervous system after 12 weeks of doing that though? Disturbed sleep... DOMs that last forever?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

IngridC said:


> 24 weeks cycle is way out of the typical ranges I estimate for bb - type training, but technically you could... I am amazed you didnt shoot your nervous system after 12 weeks of doing that though? Disturbed sleep... DOMs that last forever?


Can you expand more on this? Rather interesting to read, i think my training cycle been going since feb.. never added more then 3 - 5kg in a month really. Maybe i'm adding far to slowly? Hence never had any complications??


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Can you expand more on this? Rather interesting to read, i think my training cycle been going since feb.. never added more then 3 - 5kg in a month really. Maybe i'm adding far to slowly? Hence never had any complications??


What I meant was, in the context of periodization (wher you should alternate different types of exercises and rep ranges to stimulate different kind of muscle fibers) a 6 month cycle of say, pure strenght development (i.e. 1-5 reps close to max load or low reps building up to the max) which I believe is what CrazyCal referred to (for deadlifts / squats) is quite demanding on the central nervous system. For example, typically powerlifters use 6 weeks cycles for that sort of training and only get their one rep max done the last week of the cycle.

However it's true that if the weight increments are really small, then the risks of complications will be smaller... it also depends on many factors, like how you train outside of your compounds, how much you sleep, how well you eat, if you take stuff, etc. but still 6 months of deads every week increasing the weight non-stop seems like a receipe for overtraining, given that the CNS can take several weeks to recover even from moderatley heavy lifts.

Now for your case I dont think there is such a thing as adding weight too slowly (its much better to add it slow rather than too quickly and then injure yourself), but keep in mind that how much weight you add every week month or whatever is not enough to stimulate growth if this is what you're after. It's important, but secondary to your training techniques and plans.

(I can post a longer thread on what I know about periodization in the context of bodybuilding if necessary but for now I hope this helps!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> it also depends on many factors, like how you train outside of your compounds, how much you sleep, how well you eat, if you take stuff, etc. but still 6 months of deads every week increasing the weight non-stop seems like a receipe for overtraining, given that the CNS can take several weeks to recover even from moderatley heavy lifts.


thats why i train 2x a week, i`m finding 3x a week extremely demanding and altho volume is uber low more periodization is needed if i`m to continue it..

lol cheers ingrid you just got me to think that 

i`m not about low reps sets n stuff tho, just slow repetitive increments..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bump.............................


----------

